# Venison Chili



## martin1950 (Aug 23, 2021)

A friend wanted to try some of my venison chili so I spent the morning wee hours mixing up a batch. Brazed off the ground venison, saute'd three colors of bells and two types of onions, mix up the beans and diced tommy's, and mix it all together. Oop's, ended with 10qts in my big 3gal pot but only one cast iron pot so 1/2 into the freezer.


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks like some good stuff


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 23, 2021)

Man yeah! I could put away a bowl or two of that. Bring on the cornbread and cheese.

Jim


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks awesome! Especially when utensils stand straight up in it!

Ryan


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 23, 2021)

[QUOTE="JLeonard, post: 2251683,      
Jim
[/QUOTE]

Bring on the cornbread and cheese.

Thanks for the idea. I've got some extra smoked cheddar in the frig.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks good. We are fans of Venison Chili. My SIL got skunked the last couple of years. My this season will be productive...JJ


----------



## flatbroke (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks great.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 23, 2021)

Looks tasty. I haven't ever had much success on a decent venison Chile. No set recipe, just toss a few things in and hope for the best. Need to find decent recipe as we have plenty of venison burger left and season is coming up.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 24, 2021)

That is some mighty fine looking chili!
Al


----------



## martin1950 (Aug 25, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Looks tasty. I haven't ever had much success on a decent venison Chile. No set recipe.



For years I got carried away with flame grilled vegies for all my cooks. Now I'm "Cheap n Easy."
For me I go 4# meat, 1-2 onions, 1-2 bell peppers, 4 pks of chili seasoning, 4 cans of dice toms, 4 cans of assorted chili beans and 2 small cans of tom paste. Then smoke it in a big cast iron pot at 160*-170* for 6-8hrs, stirring hourly or so. But that's just my way.


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 26, 2021)

martin1950 said:


> For years I got carried away with flame grilled vegies for all my cooks. Now I'm "Cheap n Easy."
> For me I go 4# meat, 1-2 onions, 1-2 bell peppers, 4 pks of chili seasoning, 4 cans of dice toms, 4 cans of assorted chili beans and 2 small cans of tom paste. Then smoke it in a big cast iron pot at 160*-170* for 6-8hrs, stirring hourly or so. But that's just my way.


Thank you for that, much appreciated !


----------

